# Visual Basic > Visual Basic FAQs >  [FAQ's OD] Where did the VBA IDE go in Office 2007?

## RobDog888

In all of the Office 2007 apps the familiar toolbars and menus of previous versions have been reorganized and optimized. By default the Developer (AKA: Macros) tab (AKA: menu/toolbar) is not shown. When you opt to show the Developer tab in one Office app, it will apply to all installed Office apps so you dont have to adjust the setting under each app.


Office Excel 2003 Macros menu location:
Fig. 1



Fig. 2
Office Excel 2007 Ribbon bar (AKA: menus and toolbars):




See post #2 for "How to display the Developer tab".

----------


## RobDog888

To show the Developer tab, exposing all the usual VBA items plus more, do as follows...


1. Click the Office icon logo at the top of any Office application to drop the menu down and click the Options button (Fig. 3).

Fig. 3





2. Next, under the Popular category, "Top options for working with [_Office app name_]" check the box for "Show developer tab in the Ribbon" (Fig. 4).

Fig. 4





3. Then click OK to accept and apply the change(s) and you will now see the Developer tab in the Ribbon (Fig. 5).

Fig. 5





4. Now in the Developer tab we can see the "Visual Basic" button along with several other buttons grouped logically. Lets click the "Visual Basic" button to drop down the menu for it (Fig. 6).






5. Clicking the "Launch the Visual Basic editor." menu item will , of course, start and display the VBA IDE where you can write your macro code as usual.

----------

